# Aux port in Cruze 2012 LT



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it's just supposed to be a standard headphone-type jack. Nothing fancy. Perhaps the jack got "pushed out". You may want to open up that section and see if you can push things together again.


----------

